# A Trane XR13 outdoor fan



## DannyBoyBlue (Mar 30, 2012)

We have a Trane heat pump and A/C unit with an emergency heater option. Being only 5 years old, the emergency heat has never been needed.  This unit, during normal years, always heats or cools while the outdoor fan is blowing on the coils that are providing heat or cool indoor coils to circulate the air.

Recently, the outdoor fan does not turn or blow during heating.  In March, we have used heat and a/c provided by changes of temperature early in the year.

For the fan only to work with pushing or helping with moving in the right direction, it only begins to function. But we must place the thermostat in emergency heating during the night time. Otherwise, the outdoor fan does not move on its own.

We are wondering what we can do or where we can fix this issue.

Thanks!


----------



## kok328 (Mar 30, 2012)

It sounds like the fan motor capacitor could be bad.  You'll need to replace it with a like rated capacitor.


----------



## thermalmedics (Mar 30, 2012)

So the outdoor fan motor will not come on in cooling or heating right?  kok328's advice is right on.

1.  I would pull power to the outdoor unit - you tube vid on how[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHNOtquwtlM"] here[/ame]- 

2. with stick or long screwdriver try and move the fan blades.  are they tough to turn or move freely?
3. if tough to turn then fan motor probably bad
4. open the cabinet up and check out the run capacitor (silver oval thing) 
is it bulged or leaking? you can test it out if you are not sure using a multimeter with a MFD rating 
5 last and this is how I check out units quickly is replace the disconnect with the cabinet open and push the plunger on the contactor -[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZArkm-OkF0g&feature=relmfu"] vid here as well[/ame]
if the fan and compressor come on than you know the problem is elsewhere. low voltage wiring etc...

write back and give an update


----------



## DannyBoyBlue (Mar 31, 2012)

The disconnect switch, the small, light yellow  4" x 6" box on the wall, is loose a bit and was sprayed on its rear wall-based extension.  This was sprayed where the box is based at the wall with a pest controller.  It was considered a threat to pests entering the basement.

The fan, however, does move into its regular motion unless provided by a long screwdriver, mildly tapping a blade in motion.  This is while it makes a noise of fan moter and compresser coming on. The fan stops spinning when the thermostat reaches its temperature. Then later, when the thermostat turns on, the fan requires a little small push from screwdriver into its own fast motion.

It seems that everything works, only the fan needs help placing it in motion.

Thanks for the videos and all your accurate directions.
Best regards and I will appreciate any more attention.


----------

